# Aurora Prototypes Auction of Feb 28, 1998



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone else remember or participate in the Model Motoring Auction of former Aurora slot car designer Ken Hills stuff. It was 206 items in a phone in auction (this was just before eBay started to get popular). Some very interesting stuff, such as:
Green Hornet purple plated
Mach 1 red plated (I would love this one and might have been 2nd high bidder)
Tyrell 007 test shot (never produced)
AFX Porsche 917 RC Cola #23

Here's a pic of the catalog:


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Auction...*

Yep- I remember... but never called in a bid. First year out of college and furniture seemed like a better investment... or was it..? LOL

I have my catalog too.. Great stuff in it!

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I also have the catalog in my...........well I have it someplace here!

Didn't bid on anything but thought that the catalog was pretty cool to keep.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

That white/tan jeep looks hot! I seem to remember AFX having plans to do a Dukes release of their own, which would make this the granddaddy of the AW version of the Dixie. This wouldve been the right year and model of CJ to do it. The jeep from the show was an '08 CJ-7, whereas the AW version is a '66 CJ-5.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

WOW, thats cool, what catalog was it from? or was it just made for the auction?


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

The full color catalog was made just for the auction.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

The book is listed on ebay from time to time by the original seller of the cars.
I got mine off the bay a long time ago.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

oh really,what is the sellers name?


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Harrison Woodrow, owner of Model Motoring inc.
Ebay name is ratherboring

HTH
Keith


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you for the info.I will keep my eye open for a prototype catalog.How much does the catalog bring? I would like to know what i'm expected to pay for one.Again,Thank you.


I was under the impression that ebay seller Ratherboring is Ron Bernstein,I'm wrong.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

I contacted Harrison directly and he sold me one for $10 including shipping.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow,okay cool.Thank you for responding.


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Does anyone have a list of the winners?


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Guess I got a good deal on my catalog.

Auction Link


----------

